
Why Hurricane Joaquin Is So Hard to Forecast - rch
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/hurricane-joaquin-forecast-east-coast/
======
mojoe
The last sentence of the article is probably the most useful: "The safest bet
for now is to keep an eye on the National Hurricane Center’s forecasts."

~~~
Turbo_hedgehog
Yep.
[http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at1.shtml?5-daynl?large#con...](http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at1.shtml?5-daynl?large#contents)

Latest forecast has it going way out to sea now.

